# What's a good brand of sewer camera?



## inspector d

Ridgid camera are the most durable on the market. We have 7 different size/styles of ridgid camera's and our b/w seesnake is over 12 years old and still going strong. I can not think of one problem with any of our cameras.


----------



## bimini

*best sewer camera*

I would look at three thrings when using a camera. Is the company American made ( you need spare parts) ? many are not. Ridged and Insight Vision Cameras are the only American made cameras. Then look at the features. The recording should be so simple that it does not waste your time in the field. Lastly elook for a camera that will impress your customers, Showing up with a cheesy camera only helps your competitor who walks in with a nice shiney Insight Vision camera or Ridged tool. Call them up and talk to them. the cost outlay is pennies per inspection if you are going to use it every day to make serious money. Watch out for the cheesy entry level cameras under 5k. They break and they take forever to fix. Make use the company can fix it in 1 week and get you back into making money with it. You chareg 150-250 dollars per inspection. Plus other work gained which can be thousands per customer. Do it right. Buy a good camera.


----------



## Plumber Will

Ridgid is the only way to go.


----------



## jhark123

I am going to bring this thread back from the dead as I am getting my septic pumping business started. I am looking at the ridgid mini systems as well as cameras from http://www.sewerequipmentcompanyofnevada.net/. Does anyone have any feedback

All of our work will be exterior, so I don't think I'll need the enclosed reel design of the ridgid, but I would prefer the market leader. I just missed on a used 200' seesnake that was on CL.

Thanks


----------



## jhark123

Here is the micro reel http://www.ohiopowertool.com/p-2716...counter-ca-300-camera-w2-batteries-40808.aspx


----------



## MrDolan

The one I use is made by ridgid as well.


----------



## wukomobilpl

We work with a Rothenberger camera.


----------



## Gotgluvz

I bought a used Ridgid Seesnake for way too much money. First time I used it it wouldn't stay on for more than 30 seconds. Battery is garbage but it's near impossible to find a replacement for it. I bought a 2nd monitor off Ebay hoping the battery was good but also garbage. Hope this helps


----------



## jhark123

Gotgluvz said:


> I bought a used Ridgid Seesnake for way too much money. First time I used it it wouldn't stay on for more than 30 seconds. Battery is garbage but it's near impossible to find a replacement for it. I bought a 2nd monitor off Ebay hoping the battery was good but also garbage. Hope this helps


I find it hard to believe that you can't go to ridgid directly for a battery. What model is it? BTW, I ended up buying a Seesnake mini 100' reel and it's worked well for me.


----------

